# ابداعات الموهوبين كتابه و تلحين و توزيع و قيادة



## anosh (19 يناير 2009)

*سلام و نعمه لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
ده اقتراح صغير منى و اتمنى انه ينال اعجاب الجميع زى مافيه صفحه مخصصه لطلبات الترانيم 
اتمنى ان يكون فيه صفحه مخصصه لابداعات الاعضاء انا ملاحظه ان بسم الصليب المنتدى مليان مواهب ايه المشكله اننا نشارك بعض فى اعمالنا و ناخد خبرة بعض و يكون فيه نقد بناء لاى حد سواء كان بيكتب ترانيم او بيلحن او بيوزع جديد او حتى بيرنم او يجيد قيادة الكورال ... نطرح اعمالنا و اللى عنده خبره يكتب رايه او نقده لبناء الشخص الموهوب اللى قدامه و لو اى حد محتاج انه يتعلم حاجه معينه يتعلم معانا و نعمل فريق عمل ايجابى لخدمة الجميع .... و بكده ننمى كل مواهب منتديات الكنيسة و نتعلم اكتر و اكتر من بعض و نمجد اسم مسيحنا بالتسبيح و الترنيم  ... ياريت اعرف اراء الجميع و اللى عجبته الفكره يبداء معايا بطرح موضوعه ده طبعا بعد موافقة مشرف قسم الترانيم اولا  ...فى انتظار الاراء  ​*


----------



## menaroshdy (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل بس احب اقولك ان احنا عملين فكرة مشابة لنفس الموضوع وهو موضوع دردشة ونعنشة على قهوة المؤلفين والشعراء معلش انا اسف 

ودة لينك الموضوع لو كنت اطلعت علية او حبيت تطلع علية براحتك 

شكرا تانى 

mena  roshdy​

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71631


----------



## anosh (20 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى مينا لمرورك و توضيحك انا فعلا شفت الموضوع قبل كده بس انا كنت عايزه الموضوع اشمل من موضوعك يعنى فيه كل حاجه من كتابه و توزيع و تلحين و قيادة و ترنيم ايضا ........ ربنا معا و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك و صلى عنى ........ فى انتظار اراء الجميع *​


----------



## anosh (21 يناير 2009)

*ايه يا جماعه الردود ديه كلها و الايجابيه ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  لدرجه دى ماحدش عنده اى موهبه و لا حد عايز يتعلم و لاحد عايز ينمى موهبته ................ فى انتظار اراءكم ...........*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (22 يناير 2009)

بجد يا انجي موضوع هايل انا بكتب زي ما انت عارفه وكل اللي عايزه انكم تساعدوني اني اكتب افضل وباسلوب احسن علشان اوصل للناس حاجات احسن
وموضوعي هو مش موضوع بمعني الكلمه لكن ممكن اسميه اعترافات يا جماعه انا بكتب ترانيم وشعر من5 سنوات لكن اللي حصل ان الكتابه كانت هي المحرك الرئيسي والمؤثر في حياتي طبعا مش فاهمين اوضحلكم :
انا قبل ما اكتب الكلمه بعيشها هتولولي ده شئ عادي في اي كاتب لكن اللي مش عادي اني لما ما انفذش الكلام اللي بقوله للناس من خلال كلماتي بحس اني كداب منافق بياع كلام بكتب للماده وده كان بيحركني بقوه لتنفيذ كلماتي وهو ده اللي اتمناه فـــ كل كاتب لان يا جماعه الكاتب بمثابة واعظ بيقول بكلماته اللي مش بيقدر بيقوله بلسانه .
انا يا جماعه مش معني اني اقول كلام زي ده يبقي انا انسان كامل لا طبعا انا بتعلم من اصغركم ومش معني الكلام ده يبقي كل الكتاب زي ماقلت لاطبعا الكتاب زي الفل وكلهم خدام وياريت ما ينسونيش فــ صلواتهم
يا جماعه دي مشاركه متواضعه مني لكن بتحمل معاني كتيره 
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## anosh (23 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى ابانوب لمرورك اللى اسعدنى كتير ... و فعلا ياريت كل واحد ينفذ الكلمه اللى بيكتبها قبل مايوعظ غيره ... لو الموضوع فعلا عجبك ابداء انت و نزل كلمات ليك ... علشان كلنا نفيد و نستفيد و ياريت الموضوع فعلا ياخد شكل ايجابى عن كده ........ صلوا عنى ​*


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*طيب ياجماعه يعنى ممكن نتجمع كلنا فى الموضوع ده و اى حد يسال عن اى حاجه اللى عنده خبره كافيه مننا انه يرد على حاجه يرد على السؤال او الطلب من كتابه او تلحين او قيادة كورال او اى شئ اخر ......... ربنا مع الجميع و يبارك حياتكم جميعا ......... كنت اتمنى اننا نعمل جروب للموهوبين يساعد كل الناس فى خدمة الكورال و التسبيح فى اى مكان و فى كل مكان ........... ربنا يدبر *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يناير 2009)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا انجي وعلشان نبدا دي ترنيمه للميلاد من كلماتي وعلي فكره اتلحنت
في عيد ميلادك
+في عيد ميلادك يا سيدي ......جايلك فــ ايديا كل ماليا
نفسي اتوب عن خطيتي.......واعيشلك ايامي الجايه

ق:سلام ومسره لكل الناس.....وقلوب فرحانه بيك يا يسوع
ملايكة السما دقت اجراس.........ونورت لك احلي شموع

+نجمك نور كل مكان .....شق بنوره ظلام الليل 
ملأ الكون سلام وامان.......كان لكل تايه دليل

+بميلادك هابدا عهد جديد....اخلق قلبي ازرع حب
انسي دموعي وامشي سعيد..بنورك انور وسط الارض
اتمني الترنيمه تعجبكم وتقولوا لي رأيكم بصراحه


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*كويسه جدا بس البيت الثالث فيه مشكله فى القافيه شويه تحس ان الكلام مش مترتب اوى  ........ ربنا معااااااااااااك و ميرسى على مشاركتك الايجابيه .......... و فى انتظار المزيد  *​


----------



## anosh (24 يناير 2009)

*رجااااااااااااااااااااااااء محبه ياجماعه عدم اقتباس او اخذ اى كلمات تكتب او اى لحن يرفع هنا دون الاستاذان من صحاب الكلمات او اللحن حفاظا على حقوق اخواتكم الفكريه ........ و ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه .*​


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2009)

*صلوا من اجلنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (30 يناير 2009)

*فريق خدمة التسبيح بالمنتدى ​*


----------



## fady_fevo (31 يناير 2009)

انا فادى   هاى انجى هاى ابانوب   على فكرة انا اتعرفت على ابانوب كويس جدا وهو انسان محترم جدا وعندة مشاعر فياضة وجميلة جدا ودة بيدل على قلبة الحلو والجميل  
انا النهاردة جاى بترنيمة جديدة  هيا مش جديدة قوى اسمها مات الضنى 
هيا بتحكى على موقف العدرا عند الصليب
مات الضنى  وسبنى هنا  وحدى انا 
ابنى وابوياا امى واخويا   عاش وسطنا

ابنى اللى مات     ترك فيا الاهات 
مليانة وجع ودموع  مفيهاش احتمالات

سابنى والدنيا عتمة     ولا فيها اى نور 
دى كانت نغمة واحدة   ف ودنى دايما تقول  

دا جرحى يا بنى مشقوق     مش لاقية اى شروق 
وقلبى بقى ليك الشوق        من ساعة اكليل الشوك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (31 يناير 2009)

ميرسي ليك يا فادي بس انا فعلا ما استاهلش محبتك دي كلها ربنا يكون معاك ويحافظ عليك وينمي موهبتك اكتر واكتر لمجد اسمه القدوس
علي فكره الترنيمه رائعه جدااا وغارقه في الاحساس والعاطفيه بس انا كات ليا رأي فـــ العدد الثالث حاسس ان القافيه مش مظبوطه
 اتمني رأيي يعجبك ولو ليك تعديل عليه فيدني بيه هاكون سعيد جداااااااااااا
ا ذ ك ر ن  ي فــــ ص ل ا ت ك
+++++++ويكون معاك مايكون عليك++++++++


----------



## anosh (2 فبراير 2009)

*مات الضنى وسبنى هنا وحدى انا 
ابنى وابوياا امى واخويا عاش وسطنا
البيت الاول ....... انت بتتكلم فيه عن شعور الام بالضنى و ان ابنها الوحيد مات اوكى بس بعد كده ( ابنى و ابويا و امى و اخويا عاش وسطنا ) مش مظبوطه خاااااااااااالص لانها بتتكلم عن ابنها اللى كان ليها كل شى الابن و الاب و الام و الاخ و بعد كده بتقول عاش وسطنا طيب اذا كان هو ليها كل ده ليها هى شخصيا احنا مالناش علاقه او اللى بيسمع  او الموجه ليه الكلام مالوش دعوه يعنى كان من الافضل انك تقول ( ابنى يسوعى الهكم عاش وسطنا  ) تذكر ايه العلاقه اللى بينا و بينها و بين ابنها .

البيت التانى ........ (مفيهاش احتمالات) مش مقصود قصدك بيها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البيت التالت .........(سابنى والدنيا عتمة ولا فيها اى نور  دى كانت نغمة واحدة ف ودنى دايما تقول ) انا عن نفسى ممكن افهم ان قصدك هنا انه سابها فى ظروف صعبه و كانت محتاجاه يقف جنبها مش لما سابها اصبحت الدنيا عتمه  ....... ( دايما تقول ) انت ماوضحتش كانت بتقول ايه دايما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البيت الاخير ....... (دا جرحى يا بنى مشقوق مش لاقية اى شروق وقلبى بقى ليك الشوق من ساعة اكليل الشوك ) .....مشقوق كلمه فى حد ذاتها صعبه على الودن انها تتسمع ...........ثانيا الجرح مالوش علاقه ولا حتى فيها اى خيال او صورة من الجمال انك تربط الجرح بالشروق ........ و يعنى ايه و قلبى بقى ليك الشوق قصدك ان قلبها مليان بالشوق لابنها ... بس ليه ربطت احساسها بالشوق من ساعة اكليل الشوك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مش مفهومه ......... اتمنى انك تقبل منى النقد على اد معرفتى و خبرتى  و تقدر دايما تستفيد من نقد اى شخص لبناء موهبتك اكتر و اكتر على الاقل تاخد بالك من كل الملاحظات اللى بتتقال اكيد هاتقدر تكتب احسن و يكون فيه خيال اكتر و تنسيق اكتر فى الكتابه و ترتيب افكار افضل ....... و ربنا ينمى موهبتك و فى انتظار المزيد من كتاباتك ....... ربنا معااااااااااااااك​*


----------



## minabobos (5 فبراير 2009)

بجد الموضوع جميل اوى ومفيد خالص
وكنت عايز اسال 
عن الترانيم اللى مناسبه لكورؤال اعدادى لتحفيظ
لان ماسك كورال اعدادى ف كنيستى
ومش عارف ف ترانيم بحس انها ممكن مش يقدروا يجيبو طبقتها
ياريت تقدرا تفيدنى او ترشحلى حاجه 

وبشكرك ربنا ع الموضوع المفيد ده


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_فكرته جميلة الموضوع
يسوع يكون معاكم دايما​_


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*تونى ميرسى لمرورك و تشجيعك للفكره ......... صلى عنى ​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*minabobs**  بالنسبه لسن او مرحلة اعدادى هو سن محير دايما فى الاختيار ليه بالنسبه للترانيم لانها مرحلة مابعد ابتدائى و ماقبل شباب او ثانوى ...... المهم قبل ماتختار الترانيم لازم تكون مناسبه لاعدادى بمعنى من ناحية فكرة الترنيمة و موضوعها و لحنها كمان اوقات بتكون فيه ترانيم جميلة جداااااااا و عجباك انت شخصيا لكن كبيره على اعدادى ماينفعش يقولها غير شباب او ثانوى مثلا ..... اعدادى دايما بيكون احسن حاجه ليه الترانيم التعليميه زى مثلا اجزاء او امثال او قصص من الانجيل نتعلم منها او حتى لو ترانيم عن التوبه و الرجوع بس تكون خفيفه شويه يعنى مثلا مش طفل فى اولى اعدادى و يرنم يقول ( ايامى و عمرى اللى فات و السنين و الماضى و المرو العذاب ........ الخ) ..... الكلام ده كبير عليه لانه هو اصلا عنده كام سنه و شاف ايه من الدنيا علشان يقول كده ......... و سن اعدادى كمان احسن سن يحفظ الحان كنيسية يعنى حاول مثلا فى كل عرض تحفظ لحن حتى لو انت مالكش فى الالحان هات اى حد يحفظ المعلم بتاع كنيستك او اى خادم يعرف يحفظ و يكون حافظ كويس ...... و نصيحة من اختك قبل ما تختار اى ترنيمة شوف الصولو اللى عندك فى الكورال هلا فيه حد ينفع يقولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لو مافيش هل لو خلتها جماعى للكورال كله هتطلع منه حلوه ........ اتمنى انى اكون افادتك و لو بمعلومات بسيطه على اد خبرتى و لو احتاجت فى اى وقت اننا نختار معاك ترانيم للكورال عادى احنا موجودين بس لو كده ياريت بس تبقى تقول مناسبة العرض ايه ........ ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ..... صلى عنى  .*​


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*مينا ممكن كمان ترانيم عن الكنيسة و الاسرار و التعاليم الكنسية او عن الاباء او الرهبان يعنى على اد ماتقدر حاول تكون الترانيم مناسبه لمرحلة اعدادى و ان يكون الكورال مقنع لاى حد بيسمعه مش بيحس انه بيسمع كلام اكبر من سن اللى بيقوله .......... ربنااااااااااااااااا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ​*


----------



## anosh (5 فبراير 2009)

*اما بالنسبه لطبقة اى ترنيمة هى لو الترنيمة تنفع سن اعدادى خلاص ممكن العازف اللى معاك ينزل الطبقة و يظبطها لحد ما الطبقة تريح الكورال او لو حتى بتشتغل بتوزيع تعرف الطبقة بتاعت الكورال و اللى بيوزع لك الترانيم يظبطها لانك ممكن عادى انك تغير طبقة الترنيمة و سرعتها زى ما انت عايز و ربنا و معاك  ............. صلى من اجلى *


----------



## anosh (8 فبراير 2009)

*اتمنى انى اكون قدرت اوصلك و لو حتى معلومه صغيره 
صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييييييييييير ​*


----------



## abu ereen (10 فبراير 2009)

فكرتك جميلة يااخت انجي وانا اول بشجعك وباذن المسيح هشارك بكل اللي اقدر علية واذا فعلا عاوزة تلحني 
ترنيمتي (شكرا ليك ربي ياحنون ) انا بكون سعيد لما اسمعها منكم وعلى فكرة انا لحنتها 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم وتكونوا سبب بركة لينا ولناس كتير ياأجمل منتدى


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*ياريت حضرتك ترفعها و تنزلها نسمع لحنها يمكن يكون حضرتك ملحنها كويس ....... ميرسى على مشاركتك و تشجيعك و فى انتظار المزيد من كتاباتك ........ صلى عنى ​*​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 فبراير 2009)

طاب يا جماعه انا مطلوبه مني ترانيم كتير لاعدادي ايه رايكم اكتبلهم عن المستقبل والحياه مع المسيح والحاجات الخفيفه دي ولا اكلمهم عن التوبه وما يشابهها بصراحه انا متحير لان سن اعدادي فيه اللي ف ينه اولي يعني يعتبر في ابتدائي وكمان فيهم اللي ف سنه تالته اللي يعتبر في ثانوي معلش يا جماعه انا بحاول اوفق بين الكلمات علي قد ما اقدر بس يهمني رأيكم في استفساري


----------



## anosh (10 فبراير 2009)

*ابانوب انت بتكتب لسن اعدادى للمهرجان و الا لعرض عادى يعنى لو بتكتب لمناسبه معينه خلاص 
لكن لو بتكتب اى حاجه جديده لسن اعدادى ده شئ محير 
بس اللى طلب منك الترانيم ماقلش طلبه عن ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
على العموم  ممكن تكتب عن الكنيسة او الاسرار او التعاليم الكنسية او عن الاباء او الرهبان
 او ترانيم تعليميه زى مثلا اجزاء او امثال او قصص من الانجيل نتعلم منها و ممكن تربطها بحياتنا الواقعيه 
او  ترانيم عن مدى حب ربنا لينا و صبره علينا
 او حتى لو ترانيم عن التوبه و الرجوع بس تكون خفيفه شويه 
لان مرحلة اعدادى مرحلة تعليميه شويه يعنى بتكون لسه خارجه من ابتدائى و لسه بتتعلم الحياة و التعاليم الانجيلية 
 مش زى ثانوى مرحله طموحه و ناظرة للمستقبل و مرحلة مراهقه  
على العموم ربنا معاك و يبعت لك بدل الموضوع 100 
 ربنا معاك و يبارك كل عمل لمجد اسمه القدوس .  ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا انجي علي ردك اللي بجد ضافلي كتير في مشواري الفني وربنا يعوضك


----------



## anosh (12 فبراير 2009)

*على ايه يا ابانوب انا ماعملتش حاجه 
بس انا كنت عايزه اقولك انك ممكن بكناباتك للترانيم تعرف الناس على الانجيل و القصص و الامثال اللى فيه 
يعنى انا مره بنعمة ربنا كتبت ترنيمة عن سفر ايوب 42 اصحاح 
و عرضنا بيها فى المهرجان فى مرحلة اعدادى برضوا 
و صدقنى كل المخدومين عندى ماكانوش يعرفوا حاجه عن ايوب غير اسمه 
لكن عرفوا سفر ايوب من اوله لاخره من الترنيمة 
كتابة الترانيم مش مجرد سرد كلام و خلاص 
لكن هى بمثابه وعظة صغيرة او رساله بتوصلها للناس 
ربنا يديك نعمة و بركة و ينمى موهبتك فى ظل حماية الرب يسوع 
صلى عنى ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 فبراير 2009)

*فكرة و موضوع رائع وانا ارغب فى المشاركه بعرض موهبتى*
* لتنميتها ومنتظر ردودكم انا بكتب قصائد فى قسم كتابات *
*و...
:download:لمن يرغب فى قرأة قصائد من تأليفى فقط اضغط على اللينك :download:

*​*:new5: **كما كنت مع يوسف زمان .. قصيده جديده من تأليفى .. *
*:new5:**عمياء لا ترى .. انا مثلها .. قصيده من تأليفى*
*:new5:**شئ غريب فىّ؟؟؟*
*:new5: **سيدى اخدعك أم اخدع نفسى ؟؟ ..فصيده من تأليفى طازه الطازه .*
*:new5:**احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى وعقلى*
*:new5:**عندما يستر الظلام ولا تجد النور*
*:new5: **كل شئ يزول*​*:new5: **عزيزتى الغالية : لا لا بل معشوقتى وروحى وقرة عينى*
*:new5: **قلبى اضحى مستعمرة ؟؟ فهل لها من محرر؟*


----------



## minabobos (13 فبراير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *minabobs**    سن اعدادى كمان احسن سن يحفظ الحان كنيسية  و نصيحة من اختك قبل ما تختار اى ترنيمة شوف الصولو اللى عندك فى الكورال هلا فيه حد ينفع يقولها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لو مافيش هل لو خلتها جماعى للكورال كله هتطلع منه حلوه ........  و لو احتاجت فى اى وقت اننا نختار معاك ترانيم للكورال عادى احنا موجودين بس لو كده ياريت بس تبقى تقول مناسبة العرض ايه ........ ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك ..... صلى عنى  .*​



بجد انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى يا انجى ع كلامك
اللى فدنى كتير اوى
ربنا يعوضك ويجعل التسبيح اصلا حياتنا كلنا
مش لقى كلام اشكرك بية بجد
بس ربنا يحافظ ع خدمتك ويجعلها مثمرة30 60 100


----------



## minabobos (13 فبراير 2009)

ارجع تانى اخد رايك ف ترانيم
لعرض حفلة عيد الام
انا اختارت الترانيم ده
ومحتاج اعرف رايكم تناسب سن اعدادى ولا لا
1- ضتايا 
2- حضن ايدك
3- ميدلى للعدراء ( كوكتيل للعدراء من بعض الترانيم )
4-يسوع قالى انا حارسك 
5- شعار المهرجان ( دى اساسى ف كل العروض اجبارى مش اختيارى)
محتاج اعرف رايكم
انا بالناسبة ليا الترانيم دى جميل خالص
معلش هتعبك معنا


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 فبراير 2009)

مينا الترانيم جمال فعلا وخصوصا المقطوعه الميدلي انا عارفهاكويس وكتبت عليها قبل كده للشهيد ابي سيفين 
بس حاسس ان ترنيمة ضنايا كبيره عليهم شويه


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 فبراير 2009)

انجي فادي نسيتوا فريق التسبيح بالمنتدي ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
فلنبدأ بترنيمه من كلماتي لو عجبتكم نكمل فيها

............انظر لي يا سيدي

+لك يشدو القلب ويترنم..بنشيد طاب لفؤادي
من ثمر الحب ويتكلم ...بألحان يعزفها قيثاري

ق:....................انظرلي يا سيدي
 في وقت ضعفي وشدتي....في وقت كربي ومحنتي
.......................انظر لي يا سيدي
+امامك ضعفي اطرحه ....واليك دمعي اسكبه
بصوت منكسر اناجيك....لك احتياجي اعلنه

+احتاج يديك ترفعني... وبقلب متسع تسمعني
ها صراخ يرتفع اليك.....عن كل خطية توبني


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه لو اختلفتوا في تشكيل الكلمات ممكن اسجل الكلمات بصوتي وابعتهالكم


----------



## anosh (14 فبراير 2009)

*مينا الترانيم كويسه بس بصراحه مفيهاش حاجه مناسبه اوى لعيد الام و بصراحه اكتر ترنيمة ضنايا صعبه جدااااااااا على اعدادى لكن لو عندك صولو ليها كويس خلاص و كمان انت هاتعرض فى مناسبه مفرحه فى عيد الام انت كده هاتنكد على الناس ... يعنى ممكن تلاقى ترانيم مفرحه شويه و ليها علاقه بالمناسبه شويه عن كده ...لكن لو انت مقتنع بشغلك كده خلاص ربنا معاك و يكمل خدمتك و يباركها .........لو انت محتاج تراينم عن الام انا ممكن اجمع لك كام و حده و ارفعهالك ... ربنا معاك و يبارك حياتك و موهبتك ........ صلى عنى.​*


----------



## anosh (14 فبراير 2009)

*ابانوب الترنيمة كلماتها حلوه اوى بس كان ممكن القرار يتخدم اكتر من كده ...... اسمحلى انا هالحنها و اسجلها و ارفعهالك ..........ربنا ينمى موهبتك اكتر و اكتر و فى انتظار المزيد .......... صلى من اجلى ​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا انجي علي اهتمامك وربنا يعوضك .....بصراحه الترنيمه كتبتها من سنه وما رضيتش اعدل فيها علي العموم انت طبعا هتظبيطيها للحن وانا عارف انت متمكنه جدااااااا فتعديلاتك هتبقي في مكانها وربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## anosh (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ابانوب و ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

anosh

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## anosh (21 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى ليك ..........صلواتك​*


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2009)

احب اشكرك يا ابنوب ع رايك
وانتى كمان يا انجى
بجد رايكم جميل ليها
وساعدنى كتير


----------



## minabobos (27 فبراير 2009)

احب بقه اقوالك يا انجى انى المشكله اللى عندى ان دية انسب توزيعات عندى
لان انا مش هلحق اعمل توزيعات وللاسف مش اعرف موزع موسيقى يكون كويس
علشان كدا فكرت ف الحاجات دى
بس اكيد هكون محتاج رايكم
او انكم تقولولى ع موزع موسيقى يكون كويس
واقدر اعمل توزيعات عندوا
علشان المهرجان
يارب مكون تقيل عليكم بس استحملونى بقه


----------



## anosh (27 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا معاك يا مينا ......... و يدبر لك الامور و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك 
صلى من اجلى كتيييييييييير ​*


----------



## minabobos (28 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى يا انجى
دلوقتى انا محتاج اعمل توزيعات
ومحتاج موزع موسيقى يكون كويس
علشان اعمل توزيعات للكورال
ياريت تقولى ع حد كويس
ويقدر يساعدنى حته لو ف مقابل مادية يكون معقول 
وهذا للخدمة الكنسية


----------



## minabobos (28 فبراير 2009)

انا بتقيل عليكم انا عارف بس كله للخدمة
والتجديد مطلوب برضو  ف كل المجالات
ولا اية رايك يا انجى نحفظ ترانيم تراثية
بتوزيعات اللى ف ايدى


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*مينا انت من كنيسة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
علشان اعرف بس اقولك على مين من الموزعين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس انا عايزه اقولك حاجه 
اقل سعر لتوزيع اى ترنيمة للكورال يعنى 75 جنية 
مش هاتلاقى حد يوزع بسعر اقل من كده 
على العموم انا كمان لسه بشوف كام موزع تانى علشان عندى عرض فى الكاتدرائيه بجهز له 
و بأذن المسيح هاقولك على موزعين قريب جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
حتى لو تتعامل معاهم بالنت و بعد كده تروح تحاسبهم 
بس ياريت تجهز بقى ميزانية للتوزيع لانك حتى لو هاتوزع كام ترنيمة 
و الواحده بــ 75 جنية يعنى هاتعمل مبلغ فى الاخر
بس انت اشتغل و سيب الباقى على ربناااااااااااا 
و لو محتاج اى توزيعات بسيطه قول يمكن اى حد يساعدك بيها
و  انا جوزى كمان بيعزف و الاورج عندى 
يعنى انت اشتغل و اخدم و اكيد ربنا هايبعت لك من عنده كل ايد تساعد 
بس انت صلى و قول يارب 
و صلى كمان من اجلى انا جوزى كتييييييييييييييييييير 
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااك ....... يكون معاك مايكون عليك
على فكره فيه توزيعات كتير دلوقتى بتنزل على المنتديات و فيه على منتدانا هنا كمان نزلها و دور على الترانيم و اشتغل منها 
لانك مهما انك وزعت مش ممكن هاتوزع كل الترانيم 
ربنااااااااااااااااااااااا معاك  *​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مارس 2009)

بصراحه يا جماعه انا فى قمه الفرح على الموضع ده
و لما كلنا نساعد بعض اكيد ها نأتى بالثمر المطلوب
بجد انا اتشجعت كتير انى انزل كل مؤلفاتى هنا فى الموضوع
انا بكتب ترانيم من سنه 2000 حتى الان
متنوعه فى كل الاحتياجات
فكرتكم شجعتنى خالص انى اتعاون معاكم و يا ريت تقبلونى 
انا اضعف من اضعفكم و احقر بكتير انكم تقبلونى معاكم
صلوا لى كتير



اما بالنسبه لاخويا الغالى اللى عاوز ترنيمه لعيد الام
عندى 
هنزلها على طول بس انتوا تامروا
هو انا اطول اخدم اخواتى و صاحب الحنان و الحب رب المجد 
ربنا معاكوا
نيفين​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مارس 2009)

الترنيمه بتقول


امى يا شمعه منوره طول طريقى
تدينى نور و دفى و حب حقيقى
زى شمس بعيده لكن دفاها عندى
مهما تتغير اماكن حبك ملكنى


القــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرار
مع كل طلوع شمس جديده                                    اسمحى لى فى يوم العيد
راح اقدم لك اغلى سلامى                                     امــــــــى يا حبـــــى الوحيد
                        ------------------------------------------------

كل يوم من عمرى يا امى فـــــــــــــات
جوه حضنك يا ما بحكى زكريــــــــــــات
زكرى اجمل عمر عشته يا امى بيكى
و راح اكمل باقى العمر كله ليــــــــكى

                                    ---------------------------------------------------------- 
الترنيمه دى اتعملت فى مهرجان الكرازه 2008
صلوا لاجلى و يا رب تعجبكم​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 مارس 2009)

اهلا بيكي يا نيفين معانا في الموضوع الرائع ده وعلي فكره كلماتك جميله ربنا يباركك وينميكي اكتر واكتر
ونتمني دوام المشاركه 
اذكرينا في صلواتك


----------



## PoNA ELLY (1 مارس 2009)

نيفين صحيح ياريت ترفعيلنا الترنيمه صوت اكيد هتكون جميله


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*نورتى موضوعى يا قمر 
 و اهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك 
و احنا ناخد بركة كبيره من مشاركتك معانا
و على فكرة انا بلحن لو محتاجه اى حاجه فى اى وقت
ربنا يبارك حياتك و موهبتك 
و ياريت ترفعى لنا الترنيمة نسمعها مادام اتعرضت فى المهرجان يعنى اكيد متلحنه و جاهزه 
بس ياريت يانيفين تكتبى لنا مين اللى ملحن كمان 
علشان اكيد لما نسمعها هانقولك راينا بصراحه فى اللحن و الكلمات 
فى انتظار مشاركاتك الفعاله 
و صلى من اجلى كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير

​*


----------



## minabobos (1 مارس 2009)

محتاج مساعد ان عايز توزيع موسيقى لعيد الام او للعدراء يكون كويس او جديدة مش اوى

ويا نفين بجد كلمات الترنيمة جميلة اوى

والاخت الجميلة انجى بجد مش عارف اشكرك ازاى ع تعبك وكلامك الجميل
واكيد ربنا هيدبر الخدمة ف اقرب وقت
ومفيش مشكلة بس يكون موزع كويس ويقدر يساعدنى
علشان نبداء ف توزيعات ترانيم جديدة علشان مهرجان الكرازة

وصلوات القديسين تكون معاكى
وتبارك ف تعب محبتك


----------



## anosh (1 مارس 2009)

*مينا انا عندى سؤال هو انت اللى منزل كليب عدت سنين مارجرجس الخصوص صح على كل المنتديات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب انت كده ليه بدور على موزعين ما عندك خريستو و هانى فرج و ممكن تلاقى ناس عندك فى الخصوص عارفين هشام سمير اللى بيوزع شعار المهرجان كل سنه
على العموم لو انت فعلا من مارجرجس الخصوص 
انا روحت الكنيسة ديه قبل كده انا و جوزى و عرفها 
و كمان خدمت فى كورال اعدادى مارجرجس الزرايب فى الخصوص انا و جوزى السنه اللى فاتت
على العموم ربنا يدبر ........ على فكرة انا كنت هاجيب نمرة هانى فرج علشان يوزع لى عدت سنين للكورال بتاعى بس لان فعلا الترنيمة عجبانى جداااااااااااااااا بس لو انت فعلا من الخصوص ممكن تسهل عليا الموضوع ......... صلواتك ​*


----------



## anosh (3 مارس 2009)

*صلواااااااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2009)

اية الجمال دة يا مدام انجى انتى كدة ناوية تعملى ثورة فى عالم الترانيم
 يا رب تكونى بخير وديما تنشطى خدمة المنتدى على طول 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## anosh (4 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمر على ذوقك 
و ياريت فعلا الواحد يقدر يعمل ثورة فى عالم الترانيم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صلواتك بقى معانا 
علشان فعلا نعمل نهضه و ثورة فى عالم الترانيم ​*


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

ايوة يا انجى انا اللى منزل ترنيمة عدت سنين وترانيم تانى لكورال امجاد السماء ابقه شوفها غير عدت سنين
انا احد اعضاء الكورال انا معاكى  ان هنانى فرج وخريستو جمالا اوى ف التوزيع
بس تقولى اية كل اهتمامهم بيكون بالكورال الكبير  ومش فتحتهم ف الموضوع

وبجد ده حاجه كويسه انك جيته كنيستنا مستنى نشوفك ف حفلة عيد الام بقه
ان شاء الله كورال اعدادى هيقدام المرة ده
وتعبتك معاى كتير


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

نسيت صحيح يا انجى عايز توزيع ترنيمة عايز تعرف ليو انا بزورك لبابا كيرلس يكون كامل
علشان هعرض بيه ف الحفله واللى عندى مش كامل بيت واحد بس منن الترنيمة
وربنا يعوضك علشان انا مش عارف اكمل بقت التوزيع بيكون مش بنفس الجودة


----------



## adel_rom (9 مارس 2009)

يسوع جالي في المنام ++++ وأمرني اذور بايتو
وشتيقتلك يايسوع++++ وشتيقتلك يايسوع
          ++++++++++++

+وأمرني ادافع عن الايمان+++واحافظ علي كمان
واقيلي كمان وكمان+++اني واقع في الخطيه

+واحميني يارب من الشيطان+++واحميني من غدر الزمان
وقولت ارجع تاني+++واتوب توبه اقويه

+باس الشيطان ضحك عليه+++وؤعني في الخطيه تاني
سامحني يارب وأويني+++واغفر لي خطياي
                               امين


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*مينا ارفع البيت اللى عندك من الترنيمة و انا هاكملها و لو عندك الترنيمة نفسها صوت مش توزيع بس ارفعها كمان معاها و انا هاكمل لك التوزيع بس المهم ابعت لى البيت الموزع عندك و انا هاكملها *​


----------



## minabobos (9 مارس 2009)

: http://rapidshare.com/files/133425961/______.mp3
جربى الرابط ده لجزء من الترنيمة
ومنيرسى هتعبك معاى



عايز تعرف

عايز تعرف ليه انا بزورك
وليه بحبك ليه
وصورتك الغاليه ده معايا 
وليه فى عيدك جت



انا كنت مره مريض وناديتك
جت لطاحونتك يوم وبكيت
لقيت ايدك واخدانى فى حطنك
ولكل امراضى شفيت
ساعتها قولت انا نفسى اشوفك
وشكرت الهى وصليت


من يوم مزورتك
وانا بحكيلك 
عن شدتى
وفى ضيقتى ناديت
اسئل دموعى قدام عينك
لسه فاكرنى ولا نسيت 
ساعتها شفتك قدام عينى
وبنورك نورت وجيت
عاوز تعرف ليه انا بزورك


وقريت كتير عنك ياحبيبى
وحكيت عنك للاصحاب
وفى وعظه للقديس افا مينا
كنت فى قلبه من الاحباب
يوصف كلامه حنيت قلبك
طمت شعبك بعد غياب
عاوز تعرف ليه انا بزورك

ترنيمة عاوز تعرف 

http://www.4shared.com/file/36155764...erified=e615cb

دى رابط الترنيمة الاصلية


----------



## anosh (9 مارس 2009)

*الروابط مش شغاله خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص برضوا​*


----------



## minabobos (10 مارس 2009)

كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارى جرجس والبابا ديسقورس بالخصوص تعلن عن مسابقة تاليف الترانيم


 شارك معنا 

للانتاج  الشريط الثانى لكورال امجاد السماء قريبا 

يعلن الفريق عن بدء مسابقه للتأليف فى مجال الترانيم الروحية

وترسل الكلمات والاعمال بمقر  
                         ( الدور الرابع – مبنى الخدمات )

 تسلم  للاستاذ خريستو بشارة  tel: 0124582289

يعلن عن  الفائزين ف حفل الخدام بالكنيسة
يوم 19/4/2009

ياريت نتمنى نشوف كلمات جميل من اللى عندى موهبة
وكمان موضوع الشريط عن انا مسيحى


----------



## minabobos (10 مارس 2009)

تسلم الكلمات يوم الجمعه والاحد من كل اسبوع  من الساعه 5 لحد 9
وربنا يعوضكم تعبكم


----------



## anosh (10 مارس 2009)

*مينا اعمل الاعلان ده خارج الموضوع علشان الناس تشوفه احسن من كده 

خليه اعلان مستقل علشان الناس تشوفه اكتر 

على العموم ربنا معاكم و يكمل خدمتكم على خير 

ربنا معاكم  
بس بصراحه مش حلوه فكرة المسابقه و الجوايز لان اللى بيكتب بيكتب علشان عنده موهبه 
و هايكتب لشريط يعنى مش محتاج انه يكتب علشان ياخد جايزة حتى و لو كانت رمزيه و تقديريه 
لان ده شغل ناس بتعمل شريط هاتاخد كلمات حتى لو خدمه مش محتاجه مسابقه 

على العموم ربنا معاكم و يكمل خدمتكم أمين ​*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (11 مارس 2009)

فكرة بناءة


----------



## anosh (18 مارس 2009)

*شكرا عماد لمرورك​*


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى    جدا _



_وربنا    يبارك  حياتك_
​


----------



## anosh (23 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى جدا  لمرورك



وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------

